# 275 gallon oil tank smoker



## ryeguy45 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, my name is Ryan. I smoke just about every other weekend and there is just never enough smoked meat for left overs so i'm planning on building a bigger and better smoker.  I just picked up a 275 gallon oil tank last week and I plan on making it into a smoker. I know the basic on how to clean it. I am not going to laying it down so it opens like a clam shell. Should I use a firebox? I'm going to make double doors on the front and a door on the side that opens with a pull out pig rack. Also, where should I put the stacks? I've seen them mounted in many different  locations. What do y'all think about this. Any suggestions?
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## 11serrot (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello ryan, here are some pics of my project( Which i started about 6 months ago)













smoker.JPG



__ 11serrot
__ Jan 27, 2013


















1.2013.JPG



__ 11serrot
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------

